# It could be worse according to my wife (-:



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As my wife was helping put my knee brace on this morning she said, "you are lucky it could have been worse" I agreed and said, " at least I fell on the ice when it's miserably cold out instead of this summer when I want to be outside shooting" (-: that didn't go over so well)-:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fast recovery 
Cheers


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Just need a BB shooter and an indoor catch box, my friend....


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Get well soon. Maybe look into airsoft pellets for some indoor shooting while you are on the mend.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wishing for you a fast recovery, friend! It's great how sometimes our women help US find the silver lining (especially since mine is so often the dark cloud  )...

...all the best to you, Tag!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's a good thing we don't all live close to each other, we would be in big trouble. What one person doesn't think of the other one does. I love this Forum(-:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wishing you a Fast recovery Tag


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to all


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Hope you get to feeling better Tag, but it could be worse...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> As my wife was helping put my knee brace on this morning she said, "you are lucky it could have been worse" I agreed and said, " at least I fell on the ice when it's miserably cold out instead of this summer when I want to be outside shooting" (-: that didn't go over so well)-:


I hear ya! I would be ticked off if I fell on the ice and got hurt in summer! 

Seriously, get better soon!

And following flippinfool's lead....













​


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great pictures!!!! LOL


----------

